# Thank you SciFi Channel for brining back Eureka!!!



## dustinzgirl (May 11, 2009)

I was sooooooooo sad that BSG ended I almost cried. Then, aside from the awesomely radical Saturday original lineups, all I had to watch was reruns.....until this summer when Sci Fi does something absolutely awesome and brings back Eureka! I love this show, my whole family loves this show, thank you so much!!! Here's the Summer lineup for Sci fi

Hellhounds looks good and its really nice to see Rick Schroeder---one of my favorite actors from my youth---producing this.

Eureka returns July 10; SCI FI unveils summer schedule | SCI FI Wire

*Eureka returns July 10; SCI FI unveils summer schedule*






 	   			  			SCI FI announced a July 10 premiere date for the second half of _Eureka_'s season three and said the show will move to Fridays at 9 p.m. ET/PT from its previous Tuesday timeslot.
  SCI FI also unveiled its slate of Saturday-night summer movies, starring Jason Gedrick, James Marsters and Peta Wilson.
  The channel previously announced the July 7 premiere of its new series _Warehouse 13_, which will debut with a two-hour premiere starting at 9 p.m. 

_Eureka_ returns with 10 new episodes, picking up where it left off, with Jack Carter (Colin Ferguson) being removed from his job as Eureka's sheriff and Allison (Salli Richardson-Whitfield) announcing that she is expecting her recently deceased husband's baby.
  Carter is also confronted by some challenging decisions on the home front where his daughter Zoe (Jordan Hinson) is concerned and encounters a new love interest with the arrival of Dr. Tess Fontana (guest star Jaime Ray Newman), who will supervise the re-opening of Global Dynamics' infamous "Section 5."
_Ghosts Hunters International_ returns July 8 and will air Wednesdays at 9 p.m. This summer the team travels to Austria, Ireland, Italy, Chile, Argentina and the Czech Republic in pursuit of the truth behind bizarre supernatural claims. The first six episodes of season two will air this summer, with additional episodes continuing in 2010.
_Ghost Hunters_ returns Aug. 19 and will air Wednesdays at 9. 
  SCI FI also announced a slate of summer movies:
_Malibu Shark Attack_, starring Peta Wilson. An underwater earthquake generates a tsunami that strikes Malibu and brings a hunting pack of prehistoric-looking goblin sharks to the surface. Although the beach is evacuated before the big wave strikes, a group of lifeguards and a crew of construction workers are stranded in the high water and have to fight the sharks to get to dry land.
_High Plains Invaders_, starring James Marsters. In the early 20th century, a small western mining town is invaded by giant insectoid alien creatures whose only mission is to mine uranium to fuel their spaceship, but they'll kill anyone or anything that gets in their way. After they devastate the town, it's up to a retired outlaw to lead a small group of survivors in fighting the "bugs."
_Hellhounds_, directed by Rick Schroeder. After his bride is poisoned at their wedding, a young Greek warrior risks a journey to Hades to rescue her from the god of the underworld and bring her back to life. What he doesn't know is that the best friend who accompanies him is the man who killed her in a jealous rage 
_Sand Serpents_, starring Jason Gedrick. At an isolated Taliban outpost in Afghanistan, a small platoon of U.S. soldiers faces a danger far greater than fanatical rebels: giant wormlike creatures that come up through the sand and devour everything in their path. Their inexperienced lieutenant has to lead them across the treacherous desert to a rendezvous point where an army helicopter will pick them up, but not all of them are going to make it.


----------



## Arwena (Jul 26, 2009)

Eureka is one of my favorites.  Three new e[isodes have shown now.  Maybe a little too subplottish, too much going on.  It seems like they are trying to find a thread, through fotmulaic episodes.  With the mayhem that ensues, how can the town rebuild every week?


----------



## Krystal (Oct 4, 2009)

Yeah, Eureka is one of the highlights of the channel. Very cool and fun, the season that ended was great. Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Jul 3, 2015)

The run on Pick of Eureka just ended. I really rather like this series. It's a shame it went due to lack of profitability (I don't think it made a loss, just not a larger enough profit margin). 

Especially liked Nathan Stark's unremitting contempt for Carter.


----------



## willwallace (Jul 3, 2015)

Always enjoyed every episode of the show.


----------

